
How one ClojureScripter writes JavaScript (2015) - galfarragem
http://rigsomelight.com/2015/06/09/straightforward-live-functional-javascript-building-the-yome-widget.html
======
joeevans1000
The author is an amazing programmer and has created great tools for
developers. I like his 'back to basics' approach here in this article. I like
that he's ported his ClojureScript philosophy back to javascript. I'd really
like to see the same project done in ClojureScript at some point for
comparison!

------
v413
The premise of the article that the more objects that mutate state locally are
used the more complex and more difficult it is to reason about the system
becomes is not true. The core principle of data encapsulation in OOP ensures
your system will be manageable as it grows. This principle breaks down the
complexity into manageable units of self managed simpler pieces of subprograms
that are more easily to reason about. And as history has shown this approach
did provide capability to programmers to build more complex and manageable
systems.

